# Pen scanner for Mac OS X



## sverremac (Aug 25, 2006)

I know about the Iris pen scanner that are avaiable at the Apple shop. But I am looking for one that is portable, one that does not need to be connected to the computer with USB as scanning, but can be connected for downloading. C pen has software for the old Mac OS, but not for OS X. I also know about the "Docupen" that scan whole pages, but that is not my need.

Has anyone found any good solution that works with Mac OS X, I would be glad to hear. Thank you! 

Sverremac
Norway


----------



## bobw (Aug 25, 2006)

C-Pen 10 has software for OS X;
http://www.cpen.com/Download/software_upgrades/m1


----------



## sverremac (Aug 25, 2006)

Thank you! 

  

 Can't understand I didn't see this. This must be new, I have searched C pen before, read answers on their site, and even asked them by mail.


----------



## sverremac (Aug 25, 2006)

The C 10 is a one that need connection to the computer. Then it is not what I am looking for... So still I am searhing. But thank's anyway!


----------



## simbalala (Aug 25, 2006)

sverremac said:


> The C 10 is a one that need connection to the computer. Then it is not what I am looking for... So still I am searhing. But thank's anyway!



umm,  http://www.cpen.com/Products/Portable/index_html


----------



## sverremac (Aug 25, 2006)

Yes they are portable, for downloading to the computer there is a problem with Mac. I quote from c-pen's site: "You need a Mac computer with a built-in infrared port. Most PowerBooks and the old iMac Rev A has that. It is currently not possible to use a cable connection."

Maybe my question then is: Can I buy and use an infrared port with my OS X,in Classic OS 9?


----------



## simbalala (Aug 25, 2006)

sverremac said:


> Yes they are portable, for downloading to the computer there is a problem with Mac. I quote from c-pen's site: "You need a Mac computer with a built-in infrared port. Most PowerBooks and the old iMac Rev A has that. It is currently not possible to use a cable connection."


 

http://www.cpen.com/Products/Accessories/a2


----------



## sverremac (Aug 25, 2006)

This is a device for PC, but I could try and find out if it works with Mac.


----------



## simbalala (Aug 25, 2006)

If all it does is receive IR data and resend it via USB chances are good that it does.


----------



## gsagecom (Sep 17, 2006)

The present OS X drivers do not work on Intel Macs (Macbook Pro etc.).

anyone using http://www.cpen.com/Download/software_upgrades/m1 software wil find it does not work.

Regards
Gary


----------

